# Ian miller on yak rods



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Latest Modern Fishing mag has world class rod designer and builder Ian Barra Miller writing about yak specific rods. In a nutshell he reckons moderate fast tapers far better than very fast taper rods; high modulous graphite might be too fragile for yak rods; old school rubber better for rear grips than cork or soft synthetics; length of seven foot or more better for active lure casting from yak, and his way of tethering rod is to bind a runner on top of the rod just ahead of the front grip. There was more but ain't got the mag with me. Really agree with the slower tapered rod better for yaks. Was interesting reading.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds pretty right to me.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

wonder if he may be a sleeper on this forum :lol: 
i still prefer high modulus graphite over anything else & find its nowhere near as fragile as it was years ago


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Okuma came out with a yak specific rod about 9-12 months ago that had a tether loop bound just above the front seat also supposed to float with reel on??

Nick.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

unfortunately they are all relatively heavy action rods, not really your run of the mill bream to flatty rods


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

gra said:


> Hmmmm, sounds like Mr Miller might have done a bit of AKFF research before writing his article, particularly the leash-guide. Ah well, nothing wrong with some shared architechture...
> 
> Gra


Though a little bit of credit would have been nice (if he did in fact get some ideas from AKFF, which i doubt). You're one of the lads that did the "leash point guide" on the back eh Gra?

Ah well I reckon that he's spot on with the taper and rubber grips but I personally wont go over 7' and although it makes me nervous I quite like high modulus graphite on the yak.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

aside from the slightly higher durability was there any other reason he gave for not going super high modulus? I have found it a trade-off as the yak acts as a bit of a shock absorber by virtue of its light weight but punching out a long cast on a stiff rod can get the yak a-rockin  i used to get modern fishing all the time but my local news agent doesn't carry it. barra miller has always stuck me as a guy who really knows his stuff though


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

aside from the slightly higher durability was there any other reason he gave for not going super high modulus? I have found it a trade-off as the yak acts as a bit of a shock absorber by virtue of its light weight but punching out a long cast on a stiff rod can get the yak a-rockin  i used to get modern fishing all the time but my local news agent doesn't carry it. barra miller has always stuck me as a guy who really knows his stuff though


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya Scater, in the yarn he is only quoted about durability, in particular smacking the rod with paddle etc etc, rather than high-sticking concerns. cheers


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got a custom miller that I use all the time out of the yak. Its a 7ft breambuster XF (with a Stella 1000), and is soooooooo sweet to use. I think that the only time a 7footer would be a problem is fishing up the river where its narrow and there are lots of overhanging trees. You've also got to be a bit careful with longish HM graphite rods out of a yak when you're landing a fish as they do snap tips if there's a straight down pull (ie fish in net by yakside, rod vertical or so and a short length of line between fish and rod tip - lots of strain on the tip).
I've done it myself in the past and it blows...

As for Barra and yakking, well I was recently at a mates wedding with him, and I was doing my best to convert him to the ultra stealthy side of fishing we all love.
It ain't happening though - especially when your lovely Prostrike has got a big MinnKota on the bow! 
Still, he's a top bloke who really knows his stuff (I'm looking forward to doing a comp with him next year) - and the hot tip from the man in the know is to get onto those Vibe lures..... 
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Short rods - pfffttt

Long rods - grouse!!!

My fave is a Daiwa Heartland at 9'6". Not enough in the butt to lift a decent snapper sometimes though. Got a Nitro distance spin that I want to get a 2' tip made up for. That will make it a very, very sweet thing. Catch gars, ting and marlin with it. 8) 8) 8)

With a long light rod you can piff an SP into the next postcode. Got length to steer the line over the bow and they are defo chick magnets par excellance!!!


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

mate those bream busters look a million bucks. but i'd hate to snap one em.


----------

